# Profile change



## smethubd (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably a really simple fix, but how do I get to my profile and change things around like my picture, information, and other stuff? I want to look like more than just a lurker 

Thanks!
-Ben


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 21, 2013)




----------

